# first backyard edit (short commute)



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Great job, you're lucky to have a back yard like that.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice home set-up. Dig the edit. :thumbsup:


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

thank you guys! im quite proud of it myself.


----------



## noahdriessen (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice man! Wish we had that much snow over here, it hasn't snowed at all this season here in the Netherlands...


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Excellent! I love the subtle little click sounds and ratchet noises. You've got a good eye. Congrats, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Coming from someone with a bachelor's in film & video production....fantastic job!


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

great job man! solid rail skills.....i wish you lived closer....lol


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice man! Looks like NW/GR, Ada, Rockford-ish area to me. Am I right?


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

haha yeah for sure!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Really enjoyed that; well done! Lovely scenery with the woods and snow-topped roof, nice set up, interesting camera angles/perspectives.

Although I cringed at the end when the board dragged on the sidewalk ha. I appreciated the artistic element to it, however! 

Looking forward to more :thumbsup:


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

haha thats understandable my board has been through so much park abuse that i sort of gave up on it.


----------

